# What is the cdrom called in the /dev Directory??



## wurf (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi!

I want to install Bochs and therefore I must know the name of the CD Drive in the /dev Directory. 
How can I find it out or is there a standard name for CD drives? 
Please, help me I'm new with OS X but I had Linux before...

Thanks for your time,

Michi


My System:
iBook2.2, 700MHz G3, 384MB RAM, 20GB, Mac OS X + OS 9.2, Airport


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 22, 2003)

Linux usually assigns all devices a /dev/_name_ path. Darwin (Mac OS X), on the other hand, assigns all volumes (CDs, DVDs, FireWire, floppies, flash sticks, etc) names in the /Volumes/.. folder.

So if your CD is called My CD it will be located at
*/Volumes/My CD*

I don't believe that you can make a static /dev/cdrom assignment like other *nixs do, but I'm away from my Darwin at the moment and can't check. I'm guessing that because I can SSH into my iMac and I don't see anything corresponding to a /dev/cdrom (and I have a mounted CD in the drive).


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 23, 2003)

You really don't want to install bochs. 
Trust me. 
You're far better off with Virtual PC.

But, to answer your initial question: it depends on your system. I have 3 hard disks (/ at disk0, the other two are disk1 and disk2) and currently a DMG is mounted at disk3. If I were to put in a CD-ROM, it would then be at disk4. When I don't have any DMGs mounted, I can usually expect my SuperDrive to be disk3, but as you can see it is a hit-or-miss proposition. 

If you have a single hard disk, it's likely that most of the time your optical drive will be on disk1. But as always, check with *df* to be sure.


----------



## wurf (Feb 23, 2003)

I simply guessed some commands and so I found the df command. I should have known it before (because of Linux) but I have Linux installed only for 5 months now.
My CD is /dev/disk1s0!

You are right, that VPC would be better than Bochs but it´s soo expensive!
I'm installing win98 in Bochs at the moment, but I can already see that it is very slow.

Thanks for your answers

Michi

Sorry for the mistakes, I'm from Austria


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 23, 2003)

VPC with a DOS license is $89. Bring your own copy of Windows 98 or SE and you're all set. That's what I did here. Bochs was painful to configure and slooooooooooooooooow. It's not worth the effort, generally.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool I didn't realise the CD rom was assigned that arbitrary name in /dev, might come in handy...


----------

